# Jan 29th Race in Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be hosting a race on Sun Jan 29 th.We will race skinny and fat tire tjets and Tjet Indy cars.Same rules as Als and Park Lane.We will be running a format in the first two classes as we have done a couple of times before.1 minute heat qualifier race and then an A and a B main with 2 min heats.Indy will be a single 2 min heat race.Cost is $7 for racing,snacks,beverages and deep dish pizza.doors open at 11 am racing starts at noon.As always loaners will be available.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sundance said:


> I'm in! :thumbsup:


Cool,looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

May need a indy car. I can't find mine. What indy bodies are most of the guys using?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Most are using aurora Indy or gran prix,I think the gp handles better.I have some resin ones bone shaker ,batjet and some unknown ones.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Finally get to race the Snot Rocket Special! And food for lunch? I'm there!


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

If weather permits I am in love the A and B class schedule of racing
Bart


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

what bodys on the tjet cars ty


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

crosley said:


> If weather permits I am in love the A and B class schedule of racing
> Bart


I like it too Bart,do you think the winner of the B should have the option to move up or not.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> what bodys on the tjet cars ty


No special bodies,just front and rear windows in skinny tire and front in fat tire,fray style allowed in fat tire,and there will be food for lunch!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The thing I always liked about move-ups is if you had a bad break, you still have a chance at the 'A'. Bad thing is if you would have made the 'A' by a foot you have to do it all over again. Either is OK. Big help, huh? LOL Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe we should vote on it?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We Will run the A and B format with no bump up.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Brownie send me a pm with your address please. :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Rick always puts on a great event, and that TKO track rocks!
Al


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

My vote A /B mains. as always if weather permits I am in.Rick,you are a great host and have a nice setup there
Thanks
Bart


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

crosley said:


> My vote A /B mains. as always if weather permits I am in.Rick,you are a great host and have a nice setup there
> Thanks
> Bart


Thank you Bart


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Well its looking good for my road trip. Even the seven day forcast is looking good. I do have one question. How many laps are you guys going to spot me?


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Back from Florida this week I will be coming this weekend.Tried to bring back the 70's and 80's weather.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

My indy body finally came. Now its thrashin time to be ready for Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

See you Sunday


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

C ya about 11


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are we on the same time?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I am an hour ahead of you :wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*race's*

Thank's Rick for the racing and the pizza. Jeff


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Wow what a great day of racing. Got to put faces with names, saw some guys I hadn't seen since the 80s, and got my b--- handed to me on a silver platter. What more could you ask for. Thanks Rick you are a great host. Looking forward to the next race. I learn alot so maybe next time I will be a little more competitive. Had a great time. Ran into ice on the way home. 
I give it 2 thumbs up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup: Thank You Rick for the day of Pancakes and Pizza. Good to meet a great group of guys:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Great time as always. Thanks for the hospitality, Rick. Tim, I don't think it will take you long to get back in the thick of it! Good racing and good fun 17 racers deep. I'm the guy behind the camera. Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to all 17 racers very good time!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

had a good time ty hope 2 dio it again


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Rick for the day of racing,loner cars and good food. Pat


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I recognized Pat Cole in one of the pictures, I used to race in Indiana HOPRA back in the 80's with him.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Bob, Yes I'm in the picture and just getting back into the slot cars. It's a good group to race with and very helpful it you ask. They have been spanking me but not to bad. I have to get my track going and get some cars built. Most of my stuff 12 to 15 years old and we did not race the pancake cars. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Pat, when you get that track up and running you'll be right up there in no time. I don't see those spankings lasting very long.....LOL. Al


----------

